# die der dorische Stil erst abzuwerfen hatte



## TheChabon

Qué tal. Con respecto a estas molduras (miembros de articulación/transición, _Vermittlungslieder_) plásticas, el estilo dórico
- sólo las había abandonado (no había hecho más que abandonarlas)
- las había abandonado primero (primero las abandonó, es raro que aparezcan acá)
- primero, antes (de llegar a ser, de constituirse) debía abandonarlas
?

Saludos y gracias. 
[De paso gracias por los comentarios anteriores que no agradezco para no llenar el foro de agradecimientos.]

Zunächst der kleine (sogenannte) Demetertempel zu Paestum, dessen Gebälk zwar schon den dorischen struktiven Gedanken enthält aber in unsicherster Weise ausgesprochen und durch viele zum Theil plastisch verzierte Vermittiungsglieder (die der dorische Stil erst abzuwerfen hatte) verundeutlicht.


----------



## Geviert

Si _der dorische Stil _es el sujeto de la subordinada, entonces:

las molduras, que antes el estilo dórico había abandonado.


----------



## TheChabon

En ese caso no debería ser _abgeworfen_? Por eso terminé tachando las dos primeras.


----------



## Geviert

aja, tienes razón, no noté la construcción con _zu_.

las molduras, que antes el estilo dórico había de abandonar.


----------



## TheChabon

Nunca sé bien cómo tomar esos _zu_ por el medio. Gracias.


----------



## Geviert

TheChabon said:


> Nunca sé bien cómo tomar esos _zu_ por el medio. Gracias.




Se trata de una particularidad de las _Infinitivkonjunktionen _(las frases con _um... zu,_ _ohne.. zu, _etc. que introducen una finalidad): 

_1) Er braucht keine Angst mehr *zu *haben,

_(él no debe tener más miedo ("no necesita de tener" digamos) _

2) Ihm wurde befohlen, sofort *zu *kommen_ 

(le fue ordenado _de venir_ inmediatamente)

Cuando estas construcciones encuentran un verbo separable (ejemplo: an-schauen, vor-schlagen, aus-sprechen, etc.), entonces, el _zu _va "en el medio" del verbo separable (an*zu*schauen, vor*zu*schlagen, aus*zu*sprechen, etc.):

_1) Er braucht keine Angst mehr etwas vor*zu*schlagen_

Él no debe tener más miedo de proponer algo. 

_2) Ihm wurde befohlen, sofort das Wort richtig aus*zu*sprechen._

le fue ordenado de pronunciar inmediatamente la palabra en modo correcto.


La coma es importante cuando la parte con zu (cfr. 2) es larga.


----------



## Alemanita

TheChabon said:


> Qué tal. Con respecto a estas molduras (miembros de articulación/transición, _Vermittlungslieder_) plásticas, el estilo dórico
> - sólo las había abandonado (no había hecho más que abandonarlas)
> - las había abandonado primero (primero las abandonó, es raro que aparezcan acá)
> - primero, antes (de llegar a ser, de constituirse) debía abandonarlas
> ?
> 
> Saludos y gracias.
> [De paso gracias por los comentarios anteriores que no agradezco para no llenar el foro de agradecimientos.]
> 
> Zunächst der kleine (sogenannte) Demetertempel zu Paestum, dessen Gebälk zwar schon den dorischen struktiven Gedanken enthält aber in unsicherster Weise ausgesprochen und durch viele zum Theil plastisch verzierte Vermittiungsglieder (die der dorische Stil erst abzuwerfen hatte) verundeutlicht.



Llego un poco tarde, pero como siempre me interesan las preguntas del Chabón, quisiera poner mi granito de arena: Yo pienso que la traducción debería ser: ... que el estilo dórico debía abandonar (se sobreentiende: antes de convertirse en estilo dórico). Este 'erst', como propone Chabón, es 'primero, antes de llegar a ser'. Pero creo que en castellano no habría que ponerlo, verdad?
Un saludo.


----------



## Geviert

Hola Alemanita,

podría usarse también un modal, claro (a pesar que sería _musste_). En castellano es posible traducir así también esa forma alemanita con zu,

saluditos,


----------

